# Sherline Power Feed Motor (for lead lathe screw)



## Donnie (Nov 24, 2020)

I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct place. So, here it goes.  Sherline used to make a Power Feed Motor (it seems they have discontinued it).  As you all might know, this is a very slow turning (probably medium) torgue motor that will attach to the left side of the lathe under the head stock. The motor is in a housing that had a shaft just long enough and a coupler to join up with the leadscrew.
Its only purpose that I want is to be able to use it to move my cross slide nearly all the way to end of lathe and not have to turn the knob. Since I might be working on a project that requires the cross slide to be re-positioned again and again (gets tiresome after a while).
Now, I found on Jameco electronics some low RPM motors and it is hard to tell just from 'specs' (at least from myself) what I need or stay away from.  So, therefore, if any of you happen to have a Sheline Lathe and a power feed, please submit your ideas or what you have. Maybe you did a DIY power feed. If so, I would really like the have the Part number and such so that I can order one (from who ever sells them).
This is an example of one such motor on Jameco Electronics.





and some specs


Rated voltage: 12VDC
Current @ maximum efficiency: 0.074A
Speed @ maximum efficiency: 120 RPM
Torque @ maximum efficiency: 1100 g-cm
Gear ratio: 50:1


----------

